# Week number one



## MisterMiracle

How would you say "week number one"

Semana número uno
Semana número una

Does the number "uno" change to "una" when used in combination with a feminine word  (semana, clase, etc.)?


----------



## nelliot53

Yes, it does change from "uno"(M) to "una"(F) in most cases, but 'semana' will take 'una/s' when the singular number or an indeterminate plural, "una or unas" is placed before the noun: 'una semana or unas semanas'.  When you enumerate, it becomes 'uno', which makes Semana número uno the correct form.


----------



## Foraneo

The first to pop in mind to me is: 'primera semana'. As always all depends on the context. Though what Nelliot said is right, I'd say 'semana número uno' because sayind this way 'uno' is referring to 'número' rather to 'semana'. So  it's male gender. 
Ex: "En la semana número uno, el régimen es estricto/ en la primera semana, el régimen es estricto"


----------



## Amapolas

Foraneo said:


> The first to pop in mind to me is: 'primera semana'. As always all depends on the context. Though what Nelliot said is right, I'd say 'semana número uno' because sayind this way 'uno' is referring to 'número' rather to 'semana'. So  it's male gender.
> Ex: "En la semana número uno, el régimen es estricto/ en la primera semana, el régimen es estricto"



I agree on both counts.


----------



## jsvillar

My suggestion. I don't think it is because 'número' is masculine. 'Uno' here is the noun that identifies the number '1', so it is always masculine: Uno, dos, tres... When 'uno' works as an adjective or pronoun, the gender has to agree:
Semana número uno (noun).
Dura una semana (adjective). Esto hay que acabarlo en la primera semana.
¿Cuántas semanas dura? Una (pronoun, equivalent to 'una semana'

Another example, a schedule measured in weeks:
Esto hay que tenerlo acabado en la semana uno.
Esto hay que tenerlo acabado en la primera semana.
¿En qué semana hay que acabarlo? En la uno / en la primera.

Opinions?


----------



## User With No Name

What about "página" (probably a more normal example than "semana")?

I'm almost sure I've heard both "en la página veintiuna" and "en la página veintiuno" regularly.


----------



## jsvillar

Good example. To simplify even further, you say 'en la página uno', you don't say 'en la página una'. So, pending further opinions, I insist: it has to be in masculine because it is the name of the number.


----------



## Amapolas

As JSVillar explained, we say 'en la página uno'. That's clear.

That being said,... The book has twenty-one pages = El libro tiene veintiuna páginas. (I guess it's a question of collocation.)

NB: In my region, at least, it's normal to use the shortened 'veintiún' even for the feminine, although the RAE does not sanction it, so we all say 'veintiún páginas' without it sounding non-standard or uneducated.


----------



## User With No Name

So something like "La información está en la página veintiuna del libro" sounds wrong to you?

I'm certainly not arguing, and I may be mistaken, but I'm almost sure I've heard that fairly often.

(I am also aware of the "veintiún páginas" thing. Mexicans also do it, so it must be a pretty widespread thing.)


----------



## Amapolas

Yep, sounds wrong to me. It _might _sound all right in some variety of Spanish, but I'm almost ready to wager against it.


----------



## User With No Name

Amapolas said:


> Yep, sounds wrong to me. It _might _sound all right in some variety of Spanish, but I'm almost ready to wager against it.


Okay, I'm sure you're right.
Thanks.


----------



## Sendro Páez

I agree with jsvillar ("I don't think it is because 'número' is masculine. 'Uno' here is the noun that identifies the number '1'"). The phrase "_semana número uno_" is correct whereas "_semana número una_" is not ─ they are both recalling the name of the famous number, which happens to be a masculine word.

Similarly, "_La información está en la página veintiuno del libro_" refers to a page that is marked with the two-element symbol _21_. This symbol's name is '_veintiuno_', a masculine noun.

On the other hand, if you said, "_La información está en la página veintiuna del libro_", you would use a cardinal ('_veintiuno, na_') instead of an ordinal ('_vigésimo primero, vigesimoprimero, vigésima primera, vigesimoprimera_')... and I would not recommend, nor follow, your way of speaking.

I believe it is not a question of grammar, but of logics, the separation between _numbers_ (mathematical items), and _symbols made of numbers_. In the latter category belong things as common as telephone numbers, and the years' names.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Just think in the verb "ser":
_Esta semana *es la *número uno *≈ *Esta semana es número uno ≈ Semana número uno._


----------



## Foraneo

User With No Name said:


> What about "página" (probably a more normal example than "semana")?
> I'm almost sure I've heard both "en la página veintiuna" and "en la página veintiuno" regularly.


And despite the fact that I agree with my country woman, I totaly believe you. I’m sure so many natives use it wrong. Others don’t know which is correct or even think both ways are possible.



Sendro Páez said:


> I agree with jsvillar ("I don't think it is because 'número' is masculine. 'Uno' here is the noun that identifies the number '1'").


Mmmm...that is the reazon I love these forums. I don’t just learn about other languages but also about my own one.
Yes, I first thought it was the reazon but  now, after reading your argument and think myself twice, I realize you are right.


----------



## bswss

User With No Name said:


> I'm almost sure I've heard both "en la página veintiuna" and "en la página veintiuno" regularly.


Like Sendro said, it's a matter of ordinal (1st, 2nd,...) versus cardinal (1, 2,...) numbers. You've probably heard both because higher ordinal numbers aren't always used in Spanish, it's just replaced with the cardinal number instead.
Cardinal: "En la página veintiuno"="on page 21"
Ordinal: "En la página veintiuna"="on the 21st page"<--technically, this could be (I think) "en la página vigésimo primera" but I don't think I've ever heard this used in real life/conversation/instruction.


----------



## jsvillar

bswss said:


> You've probably heard both because higher ordinal numbers aren't always used in Spanish, it's just replaced with the cardinal number instead.


I disagree in a minor point: we don't use the cardinal, wich can be feminine or masculine, we would use the name, which is masculine. The ordinal 'vigésimo primera' is too formal and complicated. For lower numbers we would use the ordinal: página octava. For higher numbers we would use the partitive (I think that's what's called), which is a mistake: 'veintiunava'. But for página, to avoid being too formal with the ordinal and making a mistake with the partitive, I would use the number 'veintiuno', not the cardinal'veintiuna'.


----------



## User With No Name

Disculpen que vuelta a este tema, pero estuve hojeando el libro "A New Reference Grammar of Modern Spanish" (un texto bastante respetado, creo), y ellos ponen como ejemplo "en la página quinientas catorce". 

¿Ese "quinientas" es incorrecto para Uds?

Gracias.


----------



## Foraneo

User With No Name said:


> ¿Ese "quinientas" es incorrecto para Uds?
> Gracias.


A mí me suena incorrecto. Tal vez sea cuestión regional, pero yo nunca diría "quinientas" en este contexto.


----------



## jsvillar

De acuerdo con Foráneo. Yo diría 'en la página quinientos catorce'


----------



## Amapolas

jsvillar said:


> De acuerdo con Foráneo. Yo diría 'en la página quinientos catorce'


Yo también.


----------



## Amapolas

Amapolas said:


> Yo también.


Sin embargo, diría "estoy leyendo un informe de quinientas catorce páginas". No sé cuál es la regla, pero me doy cuenta que si el numeral está en ubicación precedente entonces sí los digo en femenino.


----------



## jsvillar

Amapolas said:


> Sin embargo, diría "estoy leyendo un informe de quinientas catorce páginas". No sé cuál es la regla, pero me doy cuenta que si el numeral está en ubicación precedente entonces sí los digo en femenino.


Pero es la misma explicación, ¿no?
Quinientas catorce páginas: 'quinientas catorce' es un adjetivo numeral ordinal. Tiene género en las centenas y en los números acabados en 1, pero no en los millones: Quinient*o*s *un* millones quinient*a*s cincuenta y un*a* mil quinient*a*s un*a* pesetas' (uso pesetas por que si no me salía un libro demasiado largo)
Página quinientos catorce: 'quinientos catorce' es el sustantivo que identifica al número 514, es masculino como todos los nombres de los números.


----------



## Amapolas

jsvillar said:


> Pero es la misma explicación, ¿no?
> Quinientas catorce páginas: 'quinientas catorce' es un adjetivo numeral ordinal. Tiene género en las centenas y en los números acabados en 1, pero no en los millones: Quinient*o*s *un* millones quinient*a*s cincuenta y un*a* mil quinient*a*s un*a* pesetas' (uso pesetas por que si no me salía un libro demasiado largo)
> Página quinientos catorce: 'quinientos catorce' es el sustantivo que identifica al número 514, es masculino como todos los nombres de los números.


Muchas gracias por la explicación, JSVillar. A veces uno lo tiene adelante de su cara y no lo ve.


----------



## User With No Name

Foraneo said:


> A mí me suena incorrecto. Tal vez sea cuestión regional, pero yo nunca diría "quinientas" en este contexto.



Gracias a todos. Me sorprende un poco, porque ese libro (A New Reference Grammar of Modern Spanish, de Benjamín y Butt) siempre me había parecido bastante confiable, si bien no tan autoritativo como la NGLE or el DPD.


----------



## Sendro Páez

User With No Name said:


> Gracias a todos. Me sorprende un poc*o p*orque ese libro (_A New Reference Grammar of Modern Spanish_, de Benjamin y Butt) siempre me había parecido bastante confiable, si bien no tan autoritativo como la NGLE *o* el DPD.


Yo no tengo ese libro ni lo he _manoseado_ siquiera. Mi conocimiento del mismo se reduce a los comentarios y citas de los usuarios de este foro. La impresión que me da, por rara que parezca, es que la teoría es muy buena, si no excelente, pero que los ejemplos son horribles. No sé cómo pueden ser ambos aspectos compatibles, cómo puede padecer un libro esquizofrenia, pero es la sensación que tengo sobre ese texto.

Y gracias por darme a conocer la palabra _autoritativo_. La primera vez en mi vida que la veo.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

User With No Name said:


> Me sorprende un poco...


Pues te vas a sorprender más con ese libro, porque justo debajo de "_página quinientas_" pusieron: "_duermo en la cuatrocientas_"


----------



## User With No Name

Discúlpenme por seguir con esto, pero mientras buscaba otra cosa en el DPD, me encontré con esto:



> 3.7. Cardinal en función de ordinal. Cuando un numeral cardinal con flexión de género se pospone, con valor de ordinal, a un sustantivo femenino, puede aparecer en masculino, concordando con el sustantivo elidido número, o en femenino, concordando directamente con el sustantivo al que se refiere: página doscientos o página doscientas (→ cardinales, 8).



Vaya uno a saber...


----------



## Sendro Páez

No, yo creo muy apropiado que saques esto, User With No Name. No hay nada que disculpar.

Anteriormente dije que no animo a decir cosas como "La información está en la página veintiuna del libro". Mucho menos recomiendo "Duermo en la cuatrocientas" (MiguelitOOO, mensaje 26). Mi motivo no es que esas expresiones agredan a la gramática, sino que no son necesarias (podemos usar el masculino y listo) y que van, en algunos casos, contra la lógica. Esto también lo dije antes (y pido perdón por _autocitarme_ tanto), pero intentaré explicarme más y mejor.

La Real Academia Española, en el extracto del _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_ que das, condiciona el uso de un posible femenino (como en coordinación con _página_, _habitación_, _casa_ o lo que sea) a que el numeral se use «con valor de ordinal». Dado que esta condición lógica no siempre se cumple (¿de verdad alguien toma la habitación 404 de un hotel como el elemento cuadringentésimo cuarto de una secuencia ordenada?), encuentro preferible usar la fórmula general.


----------

